# Kayak Fishing Report Galveston - Surfside - Kayak Rentals $55



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fisherman,

Over the weekend I rented fishing kayaks to several groups of fishermen fishing the Christmas Bay and Surfside area. Fish were caught drifting creeks and bayous in water 6-10 feet deep over oyster shells. 

The fish bite was best the last few hours of the incoming. The best lures were paddle tail chartreuse Bass Assassins rigged on a quarter oz. jig.

At San Luis Pass Kayak we make it easy for you to access quality fishing kayaks right near the main fishing launch spots in both Galveston Bay and Christmas Bay areas. 

Our kayak rentals are $55 per day and include a Prowler 13 Ocean Kayak Sit On Top Kayak, PDF-life jacket, graphite paddle, paddle leash, anchor, and comfortable kayak seat. 

We pick up and deliver kayaks right to where you want to fish. Delivery within 9 miles of the San Luis Pass is Free. 

Give us a shout at 281-684-3853 and we will hook you up with some quality kayak fishing. We are open 7 days a week and will be in town for Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Tight Lines!

Simone 

SanLuisPassKayak.com
Kayak Fishing Guide Service & Kayak Rentals
www.sanluispasskayak.com


----------

